# Questions for the NS-2 user base...



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

If you're using an NS-2's send and return, what do you personally run into each input?

I currently run my volume, PS-5, DN-2, CS-3 and any otherbdirt pedals i desire directly to the input, modulation and delay on the loop, and output to the amp.
But I've also seen others (and myself) run the guitar straight to the input, put everything in the loop except for modulation and such, and then run those through the output and run the last pedal in their chain to the amp.

I've also seen people use it without even knowing about the loop function and just throw the NS-2 in the middle of their chain....

Hell, there are no rules.
You'll run things how you see fit.

I'm just curious to know how others are using the Send/Return function.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't own one, but the rule of thumb is that noise-treatment pedals operating on a principle of level-detection usually work "best" when it is easiest for them to differentiate between signal and noise. That usually (though not always) occurs immediately after the guitar, since the noise floor is generally added to after that.

From that perspective, sticking everything in the loop makes sense. However, detecting things and fixing things can be two different objectives. My own view is that many players expect too much from their noise-treatment pedals. Detection at the start of the loop may be dead easy, but the application of that to the accumulation of a lot of hiss and amplified hum after a bunch of pedals may require setting the threshold in a way that results in either unsatisfactory noise control or chopping the nose and tail off notes. In some respects, it can make sense to apply the gating action _before_ a high-gain pedal, such that there is no residual hiss for that pedal to crank by a factor of 200x or more.

The long and the short of it is that the insertion point and return point (where any gating is applied) will depend on the job that needs to be done, rather than some hard and fast rule.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

When I had mine, it was useless unless looped. I ran my overdrives, and sometimes my compressor in the loop. Tuner and delay/reverb stayed out.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

Business said:


>


so this is suggesting that you plug this pedal up into the amps send/return, thus defeating the purpose of the pedal even having one when you could just run a simple noise gate without a loop into the amp which does have a loop built in.

How very counter intuitive....


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

I think I noticed what others haven't.

That diagram explains things in a slightly oxymoronic way that comes off as counter intuitive....

You call me wrong, i call that diagram misleading, everybody wins


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

bzrkrage said:


> View attachment 218884


This is logic we were looking for


----------



## Sam-i-am (Nov 17, 2017)

*"In The Manual We Trust"*


----------

